# Estimate Charge (asking for opinions)



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

I feel as most do that I should charge for estimates.
Here is the situation I am not overly familiar with:
A general contractor (starting off bad already) whom I know only through the bits and pieces he throws me, call and tells me of a "big job" he is looking at. Asks if I can get the people required to do it etc..
Then says, "I might need you to walk through the place with me next week".
In the past I have had a GC or two ask for estimates and never heard any more. I got the feeling I was doing the pencil work for their benefit.
Question I am putting forth is " should you charge for large estimates", and if so , how?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bobtheplummer said:


> I feel as most do that I should charge for estimates.
> Here is the situation I am not overly familiar with:
> A general contractor (starting off bad already) whom I know only through the bits and pieces he throws me, call and tells me of a "big job" he is looking at. Asks if I can get the people required to do it etc..
> Then says, "I might need you to walk through the place with me next week".
> ...


Just tell them there will be charges for the service and will be 'wavied' if u get the job(s).


----------

